# Dec 7th ... 69 Years Ago



## MA-Caver (Dec 7, 2010)

The attack on Pearl Harbor in photos (many never before seen).

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/12/pearl_harbor_69_years_ago_toda.html

:asian: To the honored dead.


----------

